# My mouse doesn't go smooth



## bertoltus (Jul 29, 2008)

This problem is quite difficult to explain and it was hard to think of any terms that I could use for a search.

If I want the cursor to move a certain distance on the screen, I can either do that by moving the mouse fast or by doing it slowly. If I do it rather slowly, the way my mouse has to make on the desk is much longer than if I moved it fast.

Example: I want to move the cursor from the left edge of the screen to the right. If I do it in a very quick movement, I only have to move the mouse for, like, 5 centimeters. However, if I do it in a really slow sweep, the same distance on the screen takes up to more than 50 centimeters with the mouse.

By the way, the trackpad obviously does the same thing, as does the mouse wheel. I want the cursor to move the distances independently from how fast I move the mouse.

My hardware is a brand-new macbook and a USB Logitech optical pilot wheel mouse. I previously used the latter on my PC, where this problem never occurred. I also tried a different mouse on the mac and the problem was the same.


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 29, 2008)

That is typical for the Mac.

I find that "SmartScroll" works very well.  Available in the normal places.


----------



## bertoltus (Jul 29, 2008)

So, is this "SmartScroll" the problem or the solution?

Edit: And if it's the problem, where can I switch it off?


----------



## aicul (Jul 29, 2008)

I do not know if your mouse "USB Logitech optical pilot wheel mouse" involves a bluetooth add-on or other wireless means.

But I have had similar problems with my mightymouse the wireless model. The solution I found was to switch the mouse off then on.


----------



## bertoltus (Jul 29, 2008)

aicul said:


> I do not know if your mouse "USB Logitech optical pilot wheel mouse" involves a bluetooth add-on or other wireless means.
> 
> But I have had similar problems with my mightymouse the wireless model. The solution I found was to switch the mouse off then on.



Nope, no wireless elements, it's still one of those old-fashioned, wired mouses. (and un-plugging and re-plugging on the running computer didn't change a thing) 

Oh, and I already phoned the Apple store and they recommended me either a bluetooth mouse or looking up drivers. Well, I don't think a bluetooth mouse is necessary or helpful in solving the problem, remember the touchpad that acts exactly the same way. And all the pages I visited searching for a driver, for some strange reason, redirected to some Microsoft AntiVirus software...


----------



## bertoltus (Jul 31, 2008)

bump.

So I downloaded and installed the LCC driver. Unfortunately, that didn't change anything and the cursor still keeps getting stuck in the mud. Can anyone of you at least give me a link to a driver that can actually disable that SmartScroll thingy?


----------

